# I'm looking for a mentor



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

So...not to sound desperate but I think a mentor could speed up my learning curve.

I have had my fly rod for 4 days. The only proof of that is the blister on my casting hand. I understand the concept of casting but its a work in progress. I know only time and practice will make me better. I understand that and am willing to put in the time.

I have read every article and three books on fly fishing. I have used the always trustee YouTube and feel like a complete rookie. Which I know I am. 

I chose to start fly fishing because I knew as a fisherman it would humble me.

I live in Navarre so I figured I would start of in the yard and move to Buck Pond. I chose Buck Pond because I didn't expect a lot of people to be there so I could suck in private..hahha

Well I'm 0-2 with one top water nibble from a super tiny brim. He must have had a pretty low IQ because my presentation was so bad I wouldn't even of considered it to mimic a real creature.

My frog kept landing upset down? I started off with a loop knot and was having issues so I decided I would regress back to a simple clinch knot so I could have a little bit of the basics. Epic fail again.

I'm not looking for a hand out but I would really like some guidance from someone who has some experience. If not I'm never going to give up and I will eventually figure it all out.

I thank you in advance for reading this and am open to all ideas. 

I hope you all have a great day.


-Nick


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

sounds like you got what it takes, a little time w/the right help would make a huge dif. if you don't get a volunteer go find one of the FFin' clubs their always great helpin' newbies out. 

Otherwise just keep at it and it will come, load that rod and let that back cast finish behind you. You have lots of windknots in your future .

Grass will trash a good fly line get to the water if you can :yes:.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have had a few wind knots already. I may need to look into one of the clubs. That doesn't seem like a bad idea. Thank you.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you need to catch a fish. A fish will teach you a lot that a book can't.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I plan to head out to Gator Lakes this afternoon. I used it fish it often when I lived in the dorms. (Which was a few years ago.) I think walking would keep it simple and since it is going to rain today there won't be as many golfers out.

Do you have any suggestions? I have read several of wtbfishin and your post on here. You two definitely seem to know what you are doing.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

A common mistake is trying to cast too far too early. You can catch plenty of fish (I'm talking bluegill from a pond or small lake) in less than 20 feet. Get your technique nailed down in close first, catch a bunch of bluegill (and the occasional accidental bass) and then start extending your reach and learning new casts such as reach casts etc. You'll have fun learning and EVERYONE sucks at first with a fly outfit.:yes:


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I've trout fished in the Adirondacks and Catskills for several years. I'm also in Navarre. I got rid of my trout poles since moving down here. PM me if you wanna get together.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Short cast and tiny fish..Noted. That's my game plan for this evening. I plan to keep it simple. Thank you for your input TeaSea.

Trble Make-rr I will PM as soon as I figure out how to...haha


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Hit the beach when it's relatively calm and clear and get some lady fish. Fun to catch, they jump like crazy, and sometimes you can get into some pretty hefty ones. 

I learned to fly fish in Northern California when I was stationed at Beale AFB, CA. I learned pretty much by myself, but I had some beautiful freestone rivers and tailwaters within close distance to practice on. There ain't nothing better than having a seasoned fly fisher teach you the ropes though. Joining a FF club is a good idea.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I figure I have a beautiful location to learn also. I will hit the beach for some lady fish as soon as possible. I didn't get to go out to the pond yesterday but today is the day. I'm going to try for a few brim. Let's see what happens.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Nlytme said:


> I figure I have a beautiful location to learn also. I will hit the beach for some lady fish as soon as possible. I didn't get to go out to the pond yesterday but today is the day. I'm going to try for a few brim. Let's see what happens.


Heck, I used to practice all the time on the ponds at Beale AFB. Have fun and don't get frustrated. It will all come together soon.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Fly casting is a feel thing. You need to feel the rod load on both the back and forward casts. IMO medium length casts are easier to learn than short casts.......One of the best learning sites is Sexyloops. Google it and pay attention. It is outstanding.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I made my way out to the pond today and caught my first fish ever with a fly rod. I was super excited.

I don't know how to post the picture correctly. But that's one monster fish!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

KOOL! Nice FEESH!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

The MOST important things for a newbie fly fisherman are to start small - get good at casting 20' first, and then learn to get comfortable double-hauling forward and backward casts. That will add 10' to your expert 20' cast. Then try a little more line. Loading the rod is more of a science than a feel thing.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm going w/ditz on this one, when you begin to understand the feel of a loaded rod you will be making great stride towards being a good caster of the fly rod. I have heard that some never do get it though(that feel). 

I believe most F-lines are design to begin to properly load the rod at an average of 30' of line out of the tip of the rod give or take a couple of feet, you can't really feel much of a load w/20' or less line out of the tip of the rod. 

I know there are a few guys out there who are certified casting instructors or close, maybe they could chime in on this one and give an opine.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

So lets talk rookie mistakes:

I make a nice cast along the lilly pads and give my black popper a nice strip. bloop...wham...fish on. Striping hook set good to go and then I don't put the line back between my casting hands fingers and reach for more line....hahah and the fish swims off.

I caught more fish today on the Gator Lake. All on topwater since they did not seem to like my underwater "Meat whistle" approach. (That's the name of the fly, it's all black with some blue, it looks like a nice jig. I would throw it with a bait caster into the grass.) 

Fishing from shore is easy. Once the boat is involved handling the fish gets a little more complicated. More stripping involved since the fish I hooked were further away.

All in all I had a blast and since I am on comp time I will be back out at first light.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Dude, the fact that you are catching fish on top with a fly rod this early in the game means you are an addict. Rookie mistakes maybe, but you will find that mistakes will always happen regardless of experience.


----------

